# Punk festivals in europe?



## DFA (Jun 12, 2012)

Does anyone know of any DIY punk festivals going on in europe this summer?
I am going to be out here until the last week of july, making my way around, currently in berlin
heading south soon.


----------



## DFA (Jun 12, 2012)

I have just heard of this!!!! I will post this link to help anyone else who is in europe.
http://www.ungeren.dk/kalender/2012/juni/226-12.aspx


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 12, 2012)

this isnt punk, or is it?
Hippie for sure.
I want to get a small boat to cross in and make my entry across the lake :

http://boomfestival.org/boom2012/


----------



## DFA (Jun 12, 2012)

Hell no that is not punk.
No way am I going to that shit, but help yourself


----------



## RockerBilly (Jun 13, 2012)

Thoreau said:


> this isnt punk, or is it?
> Hippie for sure.
> I want to get a small boat to cross in and make my entry across the lake :
> 
> http://boomfestival.org/boom2012/


 

Yes!

Boom is not a punk festival at all but there are a lot of punks/diy-types/like minded people there. I went 2 summers ago and this year they've given me a free ticket, food, and transport to give a lecture there this year about cooperative houses. Last time I went I had the time of my life, its the biggest festival I've ever seen. Must be the good part of 100,000 people there at least, yet it's not crowded at all. Its got the wild deserty feel of Burning man, yet there are patches of cork trees here and there, plentiful water, random abandoned hundred year old stone shacks, and a lake where you can swim. im hitching the whole way there from London, I cant wait.


----------

